# Mods to a '01 prairie 400??



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Might be a stupid question but I've done a TON of searching on here before i posted anything new but are there really any mods that could be done to a '01 prairie 400? I've seen a lot of the 650s and newer 360s but nothing really as old as my '01 400. I'm really looking to get more power out of it if thats even possible. It just doesn't seem to have a whole lot of power, or perhaps torque, to be a 400, to me atleast....I could be wrong of course. and I HATE the plastic racks. are there some after market ones that I could replace them with?

BTW awsome site and some sick rides! keep up the good work guys!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea the 400's are turds. But they are real good work horses. Farmers love them. They come into our dealership used and abused coverd in cow crap but still runnin great. I think there is one guy on this site with a heavily modded 400. Its got lift and aftermarket top end parts. I think you can still get an aftermarket slip on for it. You can put some snorks on it and bigger tires and lift. You could probably do a clutch kit for it also which I would def suggest cuz that will get ya some snappier bottom end. There were never really meant for modding heavily. Theres only so much you can do to a 300 or 400 prairie. You just dont see them modded evryday. It can be done but you will probably be dumpin some money into it. I will tell ya they do last forever. Really good atv.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You are kind of limited on the 400 man , FST makes a 500cc BBK stroker for it but its 800+ , you can change springs and stuff in the clutches, jet kit is easy , snorkeling it is tough but possible


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Yea the 400's are turds. But they are real good work horses. Farmers love them. They come into our dealership used and abused coverd in cow crap but still runnin great. I think there is one guy on this site with a heavily modded 400. Its got lift and aftermarket top end parts. I think you can still get an aftermarket slip on for it. You can put some snorks on it and bigger tires and lift. You could probably do a clutch kit for it also which I would def suggest cuz that will get ya some snappier bottom end. There were never really meant for modding heavily. Theres only so much you can do to a 300 or 400 prairie. You just dont see them modded evryday. It can be done but you will probably be dumpin some money into it. I will tell ya they do last forever. Really good atv.


 Mine Lasted thru 11 years of abuse before the first rebuild !!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

^Yep there he is! haha


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. What yall have said is what I've been figuring out. It is a real work horse like yall said. Thats what it is mainly used for acutally.... riding cotton fields and taking soil samples. Me and my buddies have gotten into riding lately though and I'm wanting something that'll be good for both riding and for working. Guess I'll have to look else where than the ol' prairie though.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey dont count it out just yet LOL mine will smoke a 420 rancher , and was very capable of going anywhere i wanted to for years (thats what I rode when i got my name ) , you cant put 31'' laws on it but you can make a very capable wheeler with it . You can cut the carb spring down and get much better response out of it , that and change your primary and secondary springs and see a big diff. from stock


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Naw 31" laws is a bit extreme for what I need it to serve as lol Where can I get a different carb spring? and I looked on EPI the other day for clutch springs and all they sold were the primary springs, I could be wrong though. I'm not looking for anything too extreme but I'm wanting more than what it's offering right now lol it just doesn't have enough "umf!" The prairie in your sig is very cool btw! too bad its a 650 and not a 400 lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I cut my factory carb. spring down , I will have to dig up where to get a secondary spring for it , here is a pic of my 400 . I am going to redo mine in a copper and creme color scheme ,then retire it to part time LOL BTW thanks for the comment on ''Violence"" it can be yours for a price


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

how far down did you cut the spring? We might to do some negotiations on that pice :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It has been so many years I cant remember , but i think i cut 4 coils off of it ..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Any "how to's" on cutting the carb spring? I've got a '98 400 that could use a little boost.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

No how-to's its really a simple mod. you remove the diphram cover and spring , cut about 4 coils off the spring and reinstall .


----------

